# 69 GTO 400 Div Choke Assy Info Neded - Need to ID GM Parts Numbers



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys,

Working on '69 Judge restore project. RA III 400 WS Block MT M-20

Rochester Q-Jet 4 BBL, on the stock steel/cast iron intake manifold.

Missing the entire Divorced choke assembly to put on the intake and the carb, connected by a rod with a 'U' in it.

Pretty sure all of it is five (5) parts total:
Choke pull off to mount on Roch 4 BBL Q-Jet
Choke pull off rod
Choke pull off coil
Choke pull off cover
Mounting screws/bolts 2x

Is this right so far?

My parts guy, who has allot of old GTO parts is asking me for the GM part numbers, to make sure I get the right set up, and he told me they would be found in the books.

After looking through the books, and a little surfing on the web, I am not finding much of original part numbers.

The GM '69 factory Service/assembly manual does not give much info, nor does the Zazarine & Roberts '64-'72 Resto guide book on the choke parts.

Ton's of other great info but not much on chokes, and related parts to make the assembly.

Of course, looking through the after market suppliers books, the AME's and the Performance Years catalogs give 'their part' numbers, but do not reference the original GM part numbers.

Can anyone assist with this info request?

Have looked through previous threads, but none providing this info.

At least, I did not see any posted.

Would appreciate.

Trying to get it right

Thanks

Lfryklu


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'69 RAIII stick, engine code WS, took original divorced choke stove with 9097 stamped on top. The choke rod, would have to look up exact interchange. I may have a 9097 choke stove on small parts shelving here at home. Nearly all little detail parts i keep at home vs warehouse where everything is getting boxed up. On choke stoves, know I have the 9098 and need another 1094. Feel free and PM, should be able to ck parts shelving by tomorrow evening.


----------

